# Boer Buck Critique?



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Name: Full Throttle

DOB: 12-19-13 (18 months)

Dam: Rowe's Boer Goats Rebel

Sire: RED5 Revolutionary 

My Pros: Wide chest, excellent spring if rib, wide butt, good overall structure

My Cons: Short neck, weak in back pasterns, lacks in length

Fell free to add any of your own pros and cons. Any and all will be appreciated! He is rough clipped nothing fancy.This buck will be showing at the 2014 Indiana State Fair! 

Thanks for the feedback!
-Prairie View Boer Goats 

prairieviewboergoats.com


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I kind of like him. He needs a constructive hoof trim. He's rolling over on the outside to the inside and it's messing with his structure. You don't want that with a goat as big as him. If his back feet need as much work as his fronts, that might account for you worrying about his back pasterns. I don't like his pigment. Some Boer's have a lighter pigment that is fully there, but just not very dark. This buck _might_ be one of those, but this is not my preferred. He is very deep in the twist. You could do a LOT worse. If his bite and teat structure are perfect, I would forgive more. IF they are not, not so much.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

His pigment appears to be violet. Which is acceptable but some judges will DQ. I agree with the hoof trimming big time. They need some serious work. He also wants to dip a lot behind his shoulders which tells me two things... He's either loose or tight. Other wise he is nice looking. Luke the depth of twist and terminal traits he has.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am no pro on conformation, but I have to agree with the others. Serious hoof trimming needs to be done because IMO it's hard to get a good look if he can't stand correctly.
Otherwise the only thing I think that bothers me is his back, but hard to say how much of a dip his back has until his feet are corrected.

Otherwise, I think he's very nice, looks like a big boy!

BTW, if you are deficient in anything such as copper or selenium, I will supplement him. 
My son had a young buck that when we got him his feet needed work, and his pasterns were down. His front feet, he was walking on his heels with his toes pointed up. A few routine trims didn't fix the issue completely, but he was instantly better the day after his Bo-Se shot  You'd never have thought he ever had an issue.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I really like the overall looks of him, aside from the light pigment, and the serious need for some corrective trimming. I think he would stand way more correctly on nice feet.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree.  ^ I like him!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

I'd certainly be worried about his front feet more than the back. Those hoofs need to be trimmed so he isnt splayfooted as he appears there.

He is quite wide from front to back and has a really deep hip and lower one third of his leg. 

I think he has a great head about him...and decent masculinity for his age(looks young)

As far as the back goes, I think its because his neck is so heavy and thick...has he been working/breeding lately or been around any hot does? 

He has plenty of bone and blends well at all angles...but as others mentioned, get him in the sun to work on that tail head and get those feet trimmed.


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the great advice! Yes I know his feet are quite atrocious. After the pictures were taken I worked on them some not. They look better now. And yes he has been working with a few girls. Once he is done with them he will be back outside and get a nice pigment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

cons: His hornset is awfully tight to his head and neck. He looks loose. Could use some more loin. Could use some more bone. Shy pigment. Needs some good hoof maintenance to correct stance. Appears a little short in height for age(but has a lot of growing left)

pros: Deep hip, Wide over the top, good spring of rib, base width, deep twist


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

I will respectfully disagree with some of the things you stated as cons.

His neck is swollen up from breeding does so that will make the horns and neck look different that normal. I think the horns are fine...it says NOTHING in the breed standards about horns like that.

He has plenty of loin...loin being from the point of the last rib to the point of the hip...that side angle you see that he is actually a pretty long buck in terms of extension in that area.

Bone...he is standing on a large circumference of bone. He certainly isn't frail or fine boned by any means. 

He has plenty of muscle and power...but if he runs into a powerhouse buck, his topline is going to hurt him...he tends to be a little weak right behind the shoulders, now that I get another look at him.

Pigment looks fine on 2nd look.

With that said, he is a good buck...Id certainly love to have him on my farm. 

A little tip...before you show him, this may take practice but...right on the bridge of his nose I would trim some of that hair to make it have a more rounded half moon roman appearance to his face...as it is not there seems to be a little bit of a peak and makes the forehead flatter than it really is...trim that down and it will hide/cover that up.


----------

